# St. Helen to the Saul St. Marie?



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Has anybody heard of this. My son read someplace it's a four day ride?


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> Has anybody heard of this. My son read someplace it's a four day ride?


 You can only cross the Bridge one way on 10/03. I do know that they connected the trails from Huron to Houghton Lake.


----------



## WideFisherman (Feb 25, 2014)

I think if you call the St . Ignace commerce they can schedule you a ride via trailer across the bridge. I heard it was like 45 per ride and 15 per machine. This is all hearsay but they seemed like legit sources.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

WideFisherman said:


> I think if you call the St . Ignace commerce they can schedule you a ride via trailer across the bridge. I heard it was like 45 per ride and 15 per machine. This is all hearsay but they seemed like legit sources.


 If its true, that would close the link. That might be good to know, if its true.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

They trailer snowmobiles across in the winter for 15 bucks each. I would assume the May do the same in the summer for quads. Call the bridge authority and they will tell you


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Frequently Asked Questions

Bridge services
I would like information on snowmobile crossings. What are the times and days that we can be trailered across? What is the fee? Thank you.
Answer:
The Mackinac Bridge Authority will transport snowmobiles across the structure at a cost of $15 per sled one way, plus $3.50 for each additional rider. The service is provided daily from 8:00 a.m. until 8:00 p.m. and is offered on an "on call" basis. 

The designated loading areas are the Travel Information Center on Nicolet Street in Mackinaw City and on Service Drive immediately north of US-2 in St. Ignace. Please call the Mackinac Bridge Authority at 906-643-7600 to arrange for pick-up. Customers will be required to sign a liability waiver form before utilizing the service. 

For those customers preferring to trailer their own snow machines northbound, there is a public parking area in St. Ignace at the St. Ignace Marina located on the I-75 Business Loop. Parking in the City Marina is free.
~~~~~~~~~
How can my bicycle group get across the Mackinac Bridge?
Answer:
Bicyclists are not allowed to cross the Mackinac Bridge on their own. The Mackinac Bridge Authority will transport your group across the bridge in Mackinac Bridge Authority vehicles. The fee is $5.00 per bicycle. If you are traveling northbound, there is a phone at the south end of the bridge. Instructions for using the phone are posted in the phone box. If you are southbound, please go to our service window in the administration building and ask for assistance. The administration building is located on the north end of the Mackinac Bridge on the east side of the toll plaza. The service is provided on an as needed basis. If you need additional information please call us at 906-643-7600.
~~~~~~~~~
What if I am not comfortable about driving across the bridge?
Answer:
The Mackinac Bridge Authority has a "Drivers Assistance Program" that provides drivers for those uncomfortable with driving across the Mackinac Bridge. If you are traveling northbound, there is a phone at the south end of the bridge. Instructions for using the phone are posted in the phone box. If you are southbound, just ask a fare collector for assistance. There is no additional fee for this service.
~~~~~~~~~
Where is the phone located?
Answer:
The phone is located on the shoulder of I-75 just north of the Jamet Street exit to Mackinaw City (near Audies Restaurant). You do not need to exit the freeway. Just past the exit, you can pull over to the right and park on the shoulder. The phone box is located on the right-of-way fencing. The box is green and easily spotted. If this is still unclear, please call us at 906-643-7600.
~~~~~~~~~


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Just called the Bridge Authority at 906 643 7600 and was told (after 3different people talked to me ) that they would take ATV's across the bridge for the same price as a sled. 

$15.00 per ATV + $3.50 for additional person. Didn't ask about SxS.


----------



## WideFisherman (Feb 25, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for taking the time and actually calling haha.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

WideFisherman said:


> Awesome! Thanks for taking the time and actually calling haha.


 Glad Luv2Hunt posted the number. also as in his post the time frame is 8:00am to 8:00pm.


----------

